

SuperShakes Bringing NZT from science fiction to science fact - ssupershake
http://supershakes.wordpress.com/2014/02/04/bringing-nzt-from-science-fiction-to-science-fact/

======
ssupershake
OP here for the next hour or so to answer any questions.

